# Photoshop abominations



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 10, 2018)

I have a odd habit of making meme-like photoshops of absolute random things, i'll show some off here.

*WARNING, THIS IS INFESTED WITH DEAD/OVERUSED MEMES*

A low effort meme based off of how easy the switch exploits were discovered, i know there's some errors such as using A instead of AN, somehow i got a ton of upvotes for this on 9gag (only meme site that even accepts my posts)








One i'm a tad more proud of to be honest, it was a pfp i considered.





I'll add some more over time.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 10, 2018)

you did justice to your thread's title but


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 10, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> you did justice to your thread's title but
> 
> View attachment 123012



NO MARIO PLEA-


----------

